# Question about On Demand expiration dates



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

We've been catching up on Dexter and Californication, we now have only one episode of each remaining to watch. Each one currently says 'Expiration 2/2', which is tomorrow.

What does that mean? Does that mean after tomorrow you can no longer download it, or even if you've downloaded it, that you can no longer watch it?

Do we have to watch before tomorrow? Does the date ever get extended?

Thanks!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It means that the episode will auto-delete itself tomorrow. While the networks will allow DirecTV to offer these shows via OnDemand, they will not let OnDemand programming "last forever", because they want to sell DVDs/BluRays, where they make a big portion of their profits from a show. Thus, an episode will expire a few weeks after it is make available, as indicated by the expiration date.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Oct 11, 2007)

OK thanks. Does that mean after tomorrow these episodes will never be available again, or are they given new expiration dates?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Possible, they may make them available again. Severeal of the Dexter episodes disappeared on 1/26/2010, and yes on 1/27 they were deleted from my DVR.


----------

